# Suunto Core Service.



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Love my Suunto Observer and its of great use in the hills. With this in mind I bought a second hand Core from you know where, Ive been lured in by the spec.

Bezel in the pics shows wear on the anodising so Id like a replacement one. I understand our Finnish friends are very protective of the brand image and do not supply parts to joe public so I assume its got to go back home like the proverbial salmon to Suunto for something that I could do in ten seconds myself.

Anyone got a handle on what kinda prices Id be looking at for this? Even a ballpark would be great.

Also, anyone care to comment on the reliability of the core? Since parting with the cash Ive read lots of reports of malfunctioning unit's!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

You send it to them they look at it and send you a quote. Last time I did that they quoted over Â£100 so I asked for it just to be sent back. They did and had already carried out the work but did not charge me. This has happened to others also.

Great service


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Seriously? Thats brill customer service attitude Alas. Can i ask what you sent yours back for?

I think i will send it to them and at least get a price on the bezel replacement, would look new then.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

As far as I can remember it was for a new casing and glass as there was damage to the battery area and it had been heavily used. Looked back to see if I could find the info on it but nothing there really. The watch came back like the pic below.. Wish I had a before pic. Think it depends on how busy they are but someone else I know sent a watch away and they fixed it while waiting to see if he accepted the quote. It won't happen all the time though. 

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, not seen that model Core. Whats the doda at nine o'clock on the bezel?

Some serious customer service there all right, shows a level of commitment. Kinda digging Nordic design and execution lately, a certain innovative ruggedness about how they do stuff, simple but effective, suunto have it spades, my new ecco biom boots, rukka jacket, exped camping gear and my silva headtorch. Anyway im rambling.



Arrived today, you can see the marks on the bezel but the crystals good.

Still getting to grips with the functionality, different but similar to my suunto observer.

Very comfy to wear despite the gargantuan size. Was up the hills today and the resolution and speed to correct altitude seems better than the observer, oh and liking the auto alti/baro function! Makes recalibrating local sea pressure a less often affair.

The o ring is shot so thats first on the list and im actually now undecided on the bezel, its honest wear.

By the way Alasdair, your not a biker by any chance? I know another Alasdair...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Not a biker but a yachtie hence the Suunto m3. Fantastic range of functions which actually were perfect for racing. Cant remember what the doodah was for exactly as it was a while ago but it was either a bezel lock or more likely I think it was for easier movement of the bezel with wet hands.

Great watches and I would def have another.

Alasdair


----------

